#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Asymptotic notation in Design and analysis of algorithms free notes

## tom.4567

asymptotic notation in a variety of ways. For example, the notation is  easily extended to the domain of real numbers or, alternatively,  restricted to a subset of the natural numbers. It is important, however,  to understand the precise meaning of the notation so that when it is  abused, it is not misused. This section defines the basic asymptotic  notations and also introduces some common abuses.





  Similar Threads: Analysis of quicksort in Design and analysis of algorithms free notes Streaks in Design and analysis of algorithms free notes Probabilistic analysis and further uses of indicator random variables in Design and analysis of algorithms free notes Asymptotic notation in equations and inequalities in Design and analysis of algorithms free pdf Analysis of insertion sort in Design and analysis of algorithms free pdf notes

----------

